# Live in the Grand Rapids, Mchigan area and want to adopt a golden!



## Ejsam2000 (Oct 28, 2012)

My husband and I live near Grand Rapids, Michigan and would like to adopt a Golden retriever. Our ideal dog would be between 6 months and three years old. We don't care if it's male or female, spayed/neutered or not. Our desire is companionship for our selves and our 9 year old Golden named Cooper. We have been in contact with the golden retriever rescue group in the grand rapids area and recently made contact with the central Michigan rescue group. We also regularly review Craigslist, petfinder, and adopt a pet websites. So far, we have missed three opportunities at shelters. We show up to adopt the dog and must enter a lottery. This process has been extremely frustrating. My husband and are experienced pet owners and each of our three dogs and two cats were with us through their old age. In all, we have helped two dogs and two cats cross the Rainbow Bridge. We believe in obedience training, spaying/neutering, invisible fences, walks, treats, toys, and comfortable places to live for our animals. Help us please find our new buddy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome.

Have you submitted an Adoption Application with either of the GR Rescues you've been in contact with?

It might work out better for you to complete and submit your Adoption Application, get approved, and when a dog becomes available that is what you're looking for, you would be contacted first since you are pre-approved.
Most GR Rescues have dogs coming in and being available for adoption on a continuous basis. 

I adopted my girl from a GR Rescue 6 years ago. Last year I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society.

In my state, you see quite a few Goldens in the GR Rescues, in shelters, and also on Craigslist. It depends a lot with the area you live in as to the availability of dogs. 

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrom*

Have you looked at the Golden Ret. Rescue of Michigan?
golden retriever rescue, Golden Retriever Rescue of MI Franklin, MI Home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would encourage you to check with rescue groups even in neighboring cities or states, you can find them listed here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

mylissyk
Thanks!! I pmd EJSAM and sent them the Golden Ret. Link, too!!


----------

